# NY Woman Awarded $3.5 Million After Doctor Gives Her 'Four Breasts'



## chanel (Mar 12, 2010)

> A New York mom who said her botched boob job left her looking like she had four breasts was awarded $3.5 million for pain and suffering, the New York Post reported Thursday.
> 
> The jury found that Dr. Keith Berman botched her 2003 plastic surgery, which was supposed to be a breast lift and augmentation, leaving her with an embarrassing condition known as "double bubble deformities."
> 
> ...



New York Woman Awarded $3.5 Million After Doctor Gives Her 'Four Breasts' - Incredible Health - FOXNews.com

She should go see Drs. McNamara and Troy.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 12, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## chanel (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey - you asked.


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 12, 2010)

chanel said:


> Hey - you asked.



Gonna have to wait til I get home to see it .... my stupid work is blocking the pic.


----------



## chanel (Mar 12, 2010)

No neg reps, k?


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 12, 2010)

chanel said:


> No neg reps, k?



Something tells me I should avoid this thread when I get home ...


----------



## sparky (Mar 12, 2010)

*Skeleton of Four Breasted Woman Discovered*




Road crews were digging up part of the highway when they found several human bones.  They called local State Troopers immediately.  Once the Troopers recognized this was not a fresh crime scene, they called for Dr Spitzkiel.  He is known in the area as the Skeleton Guy His interest in the human skeleton is massive. He can  often be seen driving around town with a lifesize skeleton replica in the passenger seat of his car.

The interesting part of this find, says Spitzkiel, is not the age of the skeleton, over 200 years, but the fact that the clothing is still so well preserved.  The specimen appears to have been wearing a tight fitting tank top made entirely of deerskin leather.  There are clearly indentations from two sets of breasts pressing against the top.
Skeleton of Four Breasted Woman Discovered | EMToast

evolution?  able to suckle multiple anchor babes  and livestock ?

~S~


----------



## eagleseven (Mar 12, 2010)

Rule 34


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9W8_PNCa6w]YouTube - LED ZEPPELIN - Four Sticks[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 12, 2010)

Slippery Nipple Shooter Recipe - How to Make a Slippery Nipple Shot Drink


----------

